# Nightwatchmen



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

erm pants !!! :lol: I was expecting something exciting not some blue neon man walking around with his todger out  The story line give you a headache aswell. Did anyone actually enjoy this film ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I did actually. a bit like the last batman film nice to see the dark side of suprhero films being covered.

Oh and comic book remake with nudity in it has to be aplauded. And before you say it I was refering to Carla Gugino as silk spectre

http://content7.flixster.com/photo/11/23/83/11238389_gal.jpg


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I suppose it was a dark film like batman, I was expecting a xmen type film, you know shooting action etc etc.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Thought the film was CR*P. However it had a redeeming feature, Malin Akerman










AKA, The Silk Spectre 2










:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed it, but i knew what to expect before watching it!!:thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was thinking about watching it tonight but I can't keep my eyes open so I'll probably wait till tomorrow, I've read the graphic novel a couple of times in the past.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

It appears i got the wrong silk spectre actress! who'd have thoguht there would be two of them!


----------

